# Amplificador Clase D 100w -800w (o más) con 2 mosfets + PCB + BONUS



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 8, 2012)

Les dejo un amplificador clase D (ya probado y funcionando  ) que con el voltaje y amperaje del que dependamos variará la potencia, lo único que hay que hacer sería modificar el valor de las resistencias a los zeners, personalmente hice una plaquita ni tan grande ni tan pequeña para que pueda ser realizada fácilmente, yo estoy usando 2 IRFP250 y aún ha trabajado bastante bien , además de que es de bastante definición, obiamente la bobina debe estas construida lo más preciso posible para no tener distorsión ni fallas, lo tengro trabajando sin disipadores a muy buena potencia, aún que le quedaría muy bien un disipador de ATX, en su construcción TENGAN MUY PENDIENTE EN DONDE VAN LOS PUENTES , también les dejo un bonus, un inversor que también lo tengo construido y hasta ahora no me ha dado problemas suministrando 500w desde 12 volts hasta +-70 volts, pueden cambiar el voltaje del inversor con tan solo cambiar el valor de los zeners que lleva y el transformador, el transformador se construye como ya había dejado un tutorial el buen amigo LUCIPERRO, recomiendo que el transformador sea de 5+5 vueltas en el primario y el secundario de 30+30 vueltas si desean obtener +-70 vueltas para alimentar este amplificador, los diodos pueden ser 3 MUR860, si hay alguna duda sobre la construcción, no duden en preguntar
saludos! 
PD. si alguien es tán amable en convertir el archivo en un PDF sería de gran ayuda, ya que el convertidor que trae el proteus ya dispuesto no lo da con una buena calidad.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 8, 2012)

Todavía le falta al que sera el DISEÑO DEFINITIVO, prometo de verdad postearlo en diciembre como regalo de navidad , por si quieren hechar un ojo por aquí dejo el diseño


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 9, 2012)

aquí les dejo la lista de componentes para el armado total  del amplificador 
Lista de componentes:
- IR2184 
- IRFP250 / IRFP260 / IRFP4427 ( x 2 )
- TIP31C ( x 1 )
- 2N5401 ( x 5 )
- 2N3904 ( x 3 )
- 2N3906 ( x 1 )
- 1N5817 ( x 2 )
- 1N4743 ( x 2 ) { zener de 13v }
- 1N4735 ( x 1 ) { zener de 6.2v }
- UF4004 ( x 1 ) 
- Led color a gusto ( x 1 )
- bobina 100uH ( x 1 )
- caps. electroliticos:
    10uf / 25v ( x 3 )
    100uf / 50v ( x 2 )
    33uf / 25v ( x 1 )
- caps. ceramicos
    100nf ( x 4 )
    2.2nf ( x 2 )
    220pf ( x 1 )
    470nf ( x 1 )
- cap poliester 1uf / 250v ( x 3 )
- resistencias 
   10k ( x 10 )
   1k ( x 1 )
   100k ( x 1 )
   15k ( x 1 )
   390k ( x 1 )
   22k ( x 1 )
   2.2k ( x 2 )
   220R ( x 2 )
   22R ( x 2 )
   0.1R / 1w ( x 2 )
- conectores a tornillo ( x 2 )


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 17, 2012)

bueno aquí les dejo la parte del amplificador/protección/pre-amplificador/filtro pasa-bajos del diseño del AMPLIFICADOR DEFINITIVO por si le quieren hechar una ojeada, se abre con el Multisim 12 , su tuviera un error háganme saberlo saludos!  
pd. si, los capacitores de corte de frecuencia en la salida después de la bobina de 100uH de valor 470uF SI están dispuestos de esa manera ( + - , + - , - + ), no es error .



aquí dejo el previo circuito de el AMPLIFICADOR DEFINITIVO, este fin de semana lo construyo (de hecho ya hoy comienzo), sin embargo, por el momento NADIE lo construya, es la versión CASI definitiva, lo subo para que vean como va quedando, saludos! n_n
PD. cuando este listo este, comenzaré con la construcción de uno de 3Kw para coche (necesitaran una o unas buenas baterías jajajajaa)


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 19, 2012)

aquí unas fotos previas, como les dije, tenía un error en la parte de protección, ya que no se activan los relevadores, más se escucha muy bien, corregiré ese error y volveré a construirlo, ya solo pasaré las piezas desoldandolas , el voltaje se eleva hasta +-75v
repito de nuevo, NO LO CONSTRUYAN! corregiré esos errores

saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 19, 2012)

hace rato regrese de méxico df, y me traje las ferritas para el armado de 3 amplificadores (las ferritas más pequeñas) y el armado de uno de 2kw (dos ferritas grandes), espero terminar este ya pronto para comenzar con el de 2kw
saludos!


----------



## adrian2008 (Mar 1, 2013)

yo quiero comprar esas ferritas, aqui en colombia no las consigo, como hago, saldra muy caro importarlas?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 1, 2013)

Si se consiguen, hay que pedirlas por encargo, camina bien el Centro de Bogotá y las encontrarás!


----------



## sandy silva (Mar 9, 2013)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola a todos los foristas , bueno aquí les dejo un amplificador clase D (ya probado y funcionando  ) que con el voltaje y amperaje del que dependamos variará la potencia, lo único que hay que hacer sería modificar el valor de las resistencias a los zeners, personalmente hice una plaquita ni tan grande ni tan pequeña para que pueda ser realizada fácilmente, yo estoy usando 2 IRFP250 y aún ha trabajado bastante bien , además de que es de bastante definición, obiamente la bobina debe estas construida lo más preciso posible para no tener distorsión ni fallas, lo tengro trabajando sin disipadores a muy buena potencia, aún que le quedaría muy bien un disipador de ATX, en su construcción TENGAN MUY PENDIENTE EN DONDE VAN LOS PUENTES , también les dejo un bonus, un inversor que también lo tengo construido y hasta ahora no me ha dado problemas suministrando 500w desde 12 volts hasta +-70 volts, pueden cambiar el voltaje del inversor con tan solo cambiar el valor de los zeners que lleva y el transformador, el transformador se construye como ya había dejado un tutorial el buen amigo LUCIPERRO, recomiendo que el transformador sea de 5+5 vueltas en el primario y el secundario de 30+30 vueltas si desean obtener +-70 vueltas para alimentar este amplificador, los diodos pueden ser 3 MUR860, si hay alguna duda sobre la construcción, no duden en preguntar
> saludos!
> PD. si alguien es tán amable en convertir el archivo en un PDF sería de gran ayuda, ya que el convertidor que trae el proteus ya dispuesto no lo da con una buena calidad.


 
ola amigos meu nome e sandy silva e sou brasileiro pesso desculpas por nao escrever em sua lingua mas nao falo espanhol, gostaria de pedir que postassem os layouts desse amplificador em pdf pois nao entendo de proteus. obrigado



			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, mi nombre es Sandy Silva y soy brasilero. Pido disculpas por no escribir en su idioma, pero no hablo español, me gustaría pedir que postearan los layouts de este amplificador en PDF ya que no entiendo de proteus. Gracias.


*Normas generales*
1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*Normas gerais*

1.3 O idioma preferido é o espanhol, e nós apreciamos o uso moderado de qualquer outra língua.


----------



## louro (Mar 16, 2013)

PD. si alguien es tán amable en convertir el archivo en un PDF sería de gran ayuda, ya que el convertidor que trae el proteus ya dispuesto no lo da con una buena calidad.

ai está demorou mas chegou.



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> Ahi está, demoró más, pero llegó


 




sandy silva dijo:


> ola amigos meu nome e sandy silva e sou brasileiro pesso desculpas por nao escrever em sua lingua mas nao falo espanhol, gostaria de pedir que postassem os layouts desse amplificador em pdf pois nao entendo de proteus. obrigado


 
mas segundo o amigo tem um erro



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> Después amigo, que tiene un error


 
*Normas generales*
1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*Normas gerais*
1.3 O idioma preferido é o espanhol, e nós apreciamos o uso moderado de qualquer outra língua.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Mar 16, 2013)

louro dijo:


> PD. si alguien es tán amable en convertir el archivo en un PDF sería de gran ayuda, ya que el convertidor que trae el proteus ya dispuesto no lo da con una buena calidad.
> 
> ai está demorou mas chegou.
> 
> ...



Saludos amigo durante algun tiempo he estado armando amplificadores de varias potencias,pero desde que he leido de estos clase d que generan tanta potencia con tan pocos transistores me ha creado la anciedad de armar uno y quisiera saber si este esta completo y si funciona sin problemas.


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 17, 2013)

alguien sabe cuanto es la impedancia de este amplificador o puede trabajar a 4 y 8 ohnmios grasias.


----------



## gara (Mar 19, 2013)

buenas noches,

alexcesarpalma cual de todos los circuitos es el definitivo??? serias tan amable de subirlo


----------



## proteus7 (May 17, 2013)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hace rato regrese de méxico df, y me traje las ferritas para el armado de 3 amplificadores (las ferritas más pequeñas) y el armado de uno de 2kw (dos ferritas grandes), espero terminar este ya pronto para comenzar con el de 2kw
> saludos!



que onda cesar veo que somos del mismo estado oye  en mexico  en que lugar compraste las ferritas?


----------



## luis sierra (Jul 18, 2013)

puedo reemplazar el ir2184 por otro ci?


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jul 18, 2013)

si, por el ir2110 pero tiene que llevar NECESARIAMENTE un negador en un a de las compuertas de entrada del IR2110


----------



## hell_fish (Jul 19, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Si se consiguen, hay que pedirlas por encargo, camina bien el Centro de Bogotá y las encontrarás!



Hola... sr fernando sabe algún lugar donde hagan envíos a toda Colombia donde vendan esos núcleos o similares gracias.


----------



## kanon (Jul 26, 2013)

en ebay ahí hay de todo o en alliexpress


----------



## ilton (Ago 15, 2013)

Hola amigos soy brasileña y tengo intereçado en la realización de la construcción amplificador deseado, así como me di cuenta de que en el diagrama (diagrama esquemático) del inductor L1 es 100uH, y la placa de circuito final (PCB) de la bobina es 50uH, Ja el modelo de PROTEUS DC a DC convertidor de automóvil no tiene el esquema del circuito del PWM me podría ayudar? Todo el mundo ya gradeço.
I pelomenos El conocimiento en la fabricación del transformador toroidal ya saben bien modulador, de hecho, tuvo dificultades para frequancia PWM. por lo general estos amplificadores automotrices núcleos son de 22Khz a 40Khz. Gracias de nuevo a todos. ... Google Traductor ....


----------



## ilton (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola a todos
realizado el constução este amplificador. pero cuando lo conecto genera un silbato en 12kHz ja verifiqui 100uH bobina L1 con esto. alguien me puede ayudar? suministro -0 60v - 60v los MOSFETs de salida son fríos y con el silbato se auvir el audio muy bajo gracias


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 16, 2013)

ilton dijo:


> Hola a todos
> realizado el constução este amplificador. pero cuando lo conecto genera un silbato en 12kHz ja verifiqui 100uH bobina L1 con esto. alguien me puede ayudar? suministro -0 60v - 60v los MOSFETs de salida son fríos y con el silbato se auvir el audio muy bajo gracias



la permeabilidad de la bobina entonces no es la correcta, verifica ese punto


----------



## crazysound (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola alexanderpalma, ya pudiste corregir el pcb? 

Saludos..


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Mar 2, 2014)

crazysound dijo:


> Hola alexanderpalma, ya pudiste corregir el pcb?
> 
> Saludos..



El pcb del amplificador, el primero que coloqué en este post, siempre ha estado correcto
saludos


----------



## Delphos (Mar 2, 2014)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> bueno aquí les dejo la parte del amplificador/protección/pre-amplificador/filtro pasa-bajos del diseño del AMPLIFICADOR DEFINITIVO por si le quieren hechar una ojeada, se abre con el Multisim 12 , su tuviera un error háganme saberlo saludos!
> pd. si, los capacitores de corte de frecuencia en la salida después de la bobina de 100uH de valor 470uF SI están dispuestos de esa manera ( + - , + - , - + ), no es error .
> 
> 
> ...



Que tal amigo alexcesarpalma, seguramente el compañero crazysound te hace el comentario por tu mensaje,en el cual comentabas que nadie lo construyera....de ahi creo que ya no subiste ninguna otra version...
Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Mar 2, 2014)

Delphos dijo:


> Que tal amigo alexcesarpalma, seguramente el compañero crazysound te hace el comentario por tu mensaje,en el cual comentabas que nadie lo construyera....de ahi creo que ya no subiste ninguna otra version...
> Saludos



he estado bastante ocupado por la universidad, no he tenido tiempo de terminar el circuito, será en un futuro, saludos


----------



## crazysound (Mar 2, 2014)

Delphos dijo:


> Que tal amigo alexcesarpalma, seguramente el compañero crazysound te hace el comentario por tu mensaje,en el cual comentabas que nadie lo construyera....de ahi creo que ya no subiste ninguna otra version...
> Saludos


Por eso lo decía Delphos


----------

